# Ideas, treatment, advice required



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my, my heart is breaking reading this. I am so so sorry. First, welcome to the forum, sorry, I should have said that first. It's a great place to be and you will receive a lot if he,p and support here from all corners of the world. For now, please know this fellow Uk'er welcomes you and sweet Taylor and will keep you in my thoughts and care. I have no experience of the condition but it sounds as if Taylor has the most fabulous owner now and whatever happens, will be surrounded by your love and care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*

Jill

Welcome to you and Taylor. I am SO SORRY that you both are going through this. I really have no knowledge on this condition, but I *just googled spondylosis of the spine in young dogs *and it seems there is lots of information.

Here is a little on treatment:
Spondylosis in Dogs | Treatment, Symptoms for Spinal Spondylosis in Dogs


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Dear Elly 

Thank you for taking the time out to welcome us both to this forum. Yes it is sad but I feel that it would have been even sadder for me had my little man not come into my life. His problems are mine now and hopefully that will take a weight off his shoulders.

Jill


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Dear Karen,

Thank you for replying to my post. I have googled spondylosis but other thank pain relief and the hydrotherapy I'm at a loss. Taylor is not a candidate for surgery in the removal of the spurs due to malformation of the discs in his vertebrae which he has to contend with too. Just got to keep him moving, his weight down and most importantly make sure he's happy and know that he is loved.

Jill


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*



Taylorsmum said:


> Dear Karen,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post. I have googled spondylosis but other thank pain relief and the hydrotherapy I'm at a loss. Taylor is not a candidate for surgery in the removal of the spurs due to malformation of the discs in his vertebrae which he has to contend with too. Just got to keep him moving, his weight down and most importantly make sure he's happy and know that he is loved.
> 
> Jill


I know you will do everything you can for Taylor with pain relief and hydrotherapy. Wish I had more information. Hoping someone on this forum will have something to add to help you and Taylor. Glad you found us!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad I found you too! It would have been wonderful to introduce everyone to Henry, my previous Golden. He was a super guy, bomb proof and a blood donor to boot.

Even writing down Taylors problems has helped me and knowing someone out there cared enough to reply gave me strength.

thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry and Taylor*

Jill: 

Would love to see pics of both Henry and Taylor.

I did a search on this forum on spondylosis and found all of these topics on here.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=7525057

There are FOUR PAGES of peoples topics/comments.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any knowledge of what you are going through but just wanted to say welcome and how blessed Taylor is to have you. Your love for Taylor is obvious when you talk about him. I also know that you are blessed to have Taylor. We are all here for you during this tough time.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Karen,

Thank you for the searching and information. Beginning to feel more positive, not quite so trapped in my own head with this diagnosis.

Jill


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*

Jill

I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better.
Hopefully reading those other topics on Spondylosis, that people posted here will help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=7533113

If this link doesn't work for you, go to Search at the top of this forum 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php
and type in Spondylosis and then click on go. It will bring up all of the threads, posts, that deal with it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. I'm sorry your little guy has this problem. I don't have any specific knowledge about it, and I know you and your vet will do all you can to relieve his pain and keep him comfortable. One thing you can do for general system support is put him on a really good joint supplement. Cosequin, Dasequin, Flexadin, GlycoFlex III, etc. That will just be an additional way to support bones and joints. 

This board is a great community with a wealth of knowledge, and we give each other support too. So I hope you will stay around and let us know how he is doing. We would love to see pics of him too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I am so sorry that you little man is fighting this. I really know nothing about it but I do know that special needs dogs are special.

My last golden, Honey, was a rescue and we adopted her fully grown back in 2002. She had gone deaf a few months before her death to lymphoma at age at least 13. We had taughter her a few simple hand signals that she caught onto so fast.

Then we adopted a blind great Pyrenees mix. He had been grossly ignored his first 6 years and was in such bad condition--no muscles at all, raging er infection, had had skin infection, etc. We knew to "blind dog" prrof our house--moving some things to make more open area, etc. He learned our voices and would come to the sound. He knew to follow the sound of the water fountain by the back door and that would get him in, etc. 

You jut learn to adjust. Oh, on Facebook a lady in one golden group has her beautiful boy in a wheel chair thing. He can use his back legs when it , but out of it they are like jelly He was having a ball with another golden.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my, you certainly have had your hands full. I am in awe of your obvious love and caring for your special dogs. Why, why, why do people treat dogs so badly, I am just so pleased that they found you and with it love.

I do believe you are right that each one of these special dogs bring something with them. I know my life is all the richer for having this little man in it.

It has been a godsend finding this site and being able to ask for help and see the challenges that others are going through as well as smile at the lovely posts. For the first time in a long while it feels as if I am connected. Thank you for your words of encouragement Jill n Taylor


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome to you and Taylor. I wish I had some advice. I can tell by your words that Taylor is in the right hands and will get all the love and care he so deserves. He needs you and your right there for him.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

*Update on Taylor*

We are just back from the vets. Having tried metacam, previcox and cyrotec we are now on to Tramadol. I hope that this will help eliviate the pain for Taylor.

Taylors hydrotherapist has shown concern that although Taylor has been going twice a week since mid may (only having a break post op) he is unable to manage to swim for more than an average of 5 minutes. This is even more concerning for her as he is wearing a life vest and this should be making things easier. So we have had bloods done again (last done 31st July) and had his heart checked. Heartbeat is strong with a normal rythmn.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Today during our afternoon walk Taylor was yelping in pain, he laid down immediately and as soon as I approached him he lifted his left rear leg, so I checked his pads and between his toes for thorns sharp objects - nothing. To be honest I wasn't really expecting to find anything as when this has happened before he makes no noise just tries his best to find and remove it himself. I felt along his spine and he yelped again. After a ten minutes rest he got up and started to walk. So we headed back to the car which seemed to take an age as he kept laying down (this I know is a sign of back pain). At the car he saw my friend and her dog but there was no animation, which really is not Taylor. So we are home, Taylor is either pacing or laid down, He appears to be very uncomfortable. He is laying down with great care not the usual golden flop. I cannot feel any heat along his spine nor is he reacting to being touched now, but neither does he want cuddles. I have rung the vets and am currently waiting for them to call me back. I am praying that this is not the beginning of the end for us, I love him so much.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You have been an angel for this boy...I hate to think what his life would have been without you.

I hope they can get you in quickly and that there are options for him.

You have my sympathy and my admiration for what you've done for your sweet boy.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh poor Taylor and I feel so bad for him and for you that loves him so much. It is difficult to see our fur animals in discomfort. I will be thinking of you both today and I hope that the vet can provide you with some pain medication for him.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

All we can do is increase his Tramadol tonight. This will make it over 300mg today. I feel sick with worry but I don't want him in pain. I guess I have to see what the morning brings, we have an appointment tomorrow morning at the vets. I lost my uncle last week so this is not turning into a good new year.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you tried acupuncture for his pain?

Here in Canada, medical marijuana is available (Canna-Pet).

Is spinal fusion an option? That would be a surgical option for those of us with spondylosis.

https://canna-pet.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TuN9S5UpuY


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

2tired said:


> Have you tried acupuncture for his pain?
> 
> Here in Canada, medical marijuana is available (Canna-Pet).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Taylor is not a candidate for spinal fusion due to the fragility of his spinal discs and the number involved. Not only does he have spurs which is the spondylosis but the discs are crumbly and unstable. We have tried acupuncture but not seen any sign that this has improved his pain. But this is something that I shall be looking at again tomorrow with my vet as the goal posts have changed. I will look into medical marijuana here in the UK thank you for suggesting that - it hadn't even crossed my mind. It is so sad he is just a wonderful little man and hasn't yet celebrated his 2nd birthday so anything I can do that will enhance his life I will.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have any advice, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for what you and Taylor are going through.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So the upshot of todays visit to the vets is that they believe a spur on Taylors spine has cracked. This cannot be verified unless we do xrays. Obviously this means yet more sedation and worse still for Taylor to be laid on his back. I have asked if there is anyway this can be done without this but they are loathe to do anything that will put pressure on his back and as we have a set of xrays already that show there is no way to rectify the problems he has we will carry on . On the plus side Taylor does not seem to be exhibiting any outward signs of pain. I will be keeping him on the Tramadol but with the vets agreement I will not be dosing him as highly as yesterday and today. We will see if we can find a level that relieves pain but doesn't knock him off his feet. I am now waiting for a re-referral for acupuncture. Due to the level of osteoporsis in his back the vets now feel that this will in all likelihood be throughout his body to some degree. So we are going back to what we do best Taylor and I and that is cuddles, swimming and walking. We will have fun and enjoy each day.

Thank you all for listening and for your advice.

Jill and Taylor


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Just a few pictures of Taylor enjoying himself


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

Your Taylor is such a beautiful boy. I am sure every minute with you is heaven for him. You are loving him and that is what he needs.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Your Taylor is such a beautiful boy. I am sure every minute with you is heaven for him. You are loving him and that is what he needs.


Thank you Karen, I too think he is beautiful but I may be a little biased lol. I love the photos of him running as this is something he really doesn't do anymore and you can see by his face he got such joy from running.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Taylor sure is a handsome boy. I have no advice, just sad that your boy has this condition but it sounds like you are doing everything you can to make his life as pain free as possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*



Karen519 said:


> Jill
> 
> Welcome to you and Taylor. I am SO SORRY that you both are going through this. I really have no knowledge on this condition, but I *just googled spondylosis of the spine in young dogs *and it seems there is lots of information.
> 
> ...


Jill: Were you able to find any good information here?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Sending prayers for your beautiful boy. You sound like a wonderful caretaker and he is lucky to have you. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

The pictures of Taylor are beautiful. He is a very special golden and I know there is a reason why he found his way to you. I'm thinking of you both and sending positive thoughts and prayers. Jill-- I wish that I was closer so that I could lend support. I had not seen this thread and I'm sorry I didn't write earlier. Hugs, please give him a soft kiss on his head for me. Karen


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Jill: Were you able to find any good information here?


Hi Karen,

Most of the information here I was already uitilising with the exception of warm towels which is now in our regime. We massage every day, which is something I have always done with my dogs, I figure that very often you can feel things that aren't right before you see them, the added bonus is that its not a shock when somebody else touches them anywhere on their body.

As you know I take him to the heated hydrotherapy pool to swim to build up the muscles around his spine (so pleased that I had persevered with his swimming prior to this diagnosis), We walk every day, although we try to avoid pavement pounding as this is hard on his bones. We don't play ball anymore because of the hard stop and starts which can jar him. 

We avoid anything with beef in it as there is an enzyme that is released when digested which can cause problems with arthritis. So we are on a mainly raw complete fish, rabbit and venison diet with Royal Canine Golden Retriever kibble which we use as treats as well as the occasional meal.

On the medication front we have Tramadol for pain relief, currently waiting for acupuncture appointment. We take glycoflex daily - it can't cure but it can help stave off. Unfortunately we haven't found an anti-inflammatory that he can take long time due to the problems he has with tummy.

But after frightening me half to death on Wednesday he is back to being a cheeky little monkey. Though never a rambunctious boy he is back to playing and interacting. I do however feel guilty that I didn't pick up on his problems sooner, I thought it was just cos he was maltreated that he wasn't the holy horror that most puppys are. 

My vets have been brilliant-, as has his hydrotherapist who even offered to open the pool for him over Christmas and the New Year if it was needed. My vets have said that they will come out to me wherever I am if anything should happen mid walk and I cannot get him back to the car. I am of course sad there is no cure and that he is not a candidate for surgery due to the fragility of his bones. There is no strength in them to be able to graft and it appears that this is not just confined to his back. So broken legs could be on the horizon and I have been warned that healing will take an age if at all. 

I am struggling to get his weight down, as he cannot exercise for long periods of time, the vet ideally wants him under 30kg (currently 32kg) as this will have less impact on his bones. In addition he has to be fed four to five times a day to stop his sphincter muscle at the top of his stomach going into spasm. So meals are weighed for the day and divided.

Most important of all he is happy, his pain management is under control - have to find a happy level where he doesn't think he's invincible and does something stupid against being in pain. He has a couple of doggy friends who appear to know not to be rough with him and he enjoys their company. He loves meeting people and is always happy to say hello to everybody, humans and dogs alike. Though if you are a man with a beard and a walking stick we freeze. We are careful, but I would rather he had a shorter full life, walks, friends, swims, outings in the car than a sheltered half life stuck in the house.

As with many of the forum members we take each day as a blessing. Note to self more photos must be taken :wavey:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

KKaren said:


> The pictures of Taylor are beautiful. He is a very special golden and I know there is a reason why he found his way to you. I'm thinking of you both and sending positive thoughts and prayers. Jill-- I wish that I was closer so that I could lend support. I had not seen this thread and I'm sorry I didn't write earlier. Hugs, please give him a soft kiss on his head for me. Karen


Karen,

Taylor duly kissed and cuddled for you. Your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated. I know that you would if you could. But I know your support is here for me.

I hope that you are okay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylorsmum*



Taylorsmum said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Most of the information here I was already uitilising with the exception of warm towels which is now in our regime. We massage every day, which is something I have always done with my dogs, I figure that very often you can feel things that aren't right before you see them, the added bonus is that its not a shock when somebody else touches them anywhere on their body.
> 
> ...


You sound like the best mom ever and you do everything possible for Taylor!
Don't beat yourself up for not finding out sooner-who's to say that anything could have been done then. God Bless Taylor and you!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Karen,
> 
> Taylor duly kissed and cuddled for you. Your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated. I know that you would if you could. But I know your support is here for me.
> 
> I hope that you are okay.


Glad to read that Taylor has a bit of the dickens in him today and is feeling a little better. Thanks for passing along a kiss and cuddle. I believe this very much, * I would rather he had a shorter full life, walks, friends, swims, outings in the car than a sheltered half life stuck in the house,* for everyone actually. Definitely will be watching for more pictures!

I'm doing Ok, thank you. Hugs from across the pond....


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sharing for Taylor
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Reduce Inflammation, Improve Detoxification and...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Laser therapy might be something to check into also. Gabapentin is another drug that could be added to help with pain management, you might ask your vet about that.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

G-d bless you and Taylor for what you have been through, and your road ahead. Lord knows I am not a vet, so no clue if anything I say will help at all - but Remy has very bad arthritis in every joint in his body, so I understand pain management.

We tried all the normal drugs with no success - until we tried Amantadine. I hope you never need to find any new drugs to help with pain management, but figured I would throw it out there, just in case. Remy has been on it for a year now and other than a recent bad flare up - it's done the trick. 

Needless to say I have no clue what it would be called in the UK formulary - but your Vet can always search that out online.

Best of luck and hugs to you both!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

T&T said:


> Sharing for Taylor
> Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Reduce Inflammation, Improve Detoxification and...


Thank you for the link. Have been out and bought sweet potatoes today. Will add turmeric and ginger to his daily regime. He already gets glycoflex and seatone (which is green lipped mussel). 

Once again many thanks


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> Laser therapy might be something to check into also. Gabapentin is another drug that could be added to help with pain management, you might ask your vet about that.


Have looked at laser therapy today on line I will contact the lady tomorrow. Its going to mean a 5 hour round trip but nothing chanced nothing gained.

Gabapentin did not agree with Taylor so we reverted back to Tramadol.

Thank you for your advice it is much appreciated


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Lennap said:


> G-d bless you and Taylor for what you have been through, and your road ahead. Lord knows I am not a vet, so no clue if anything I say will help at all - but Remy has very bad arthritis in every joint in his body, so I understand pain management.
> 
> We tried all the normal drugs with no success - until we tried Amantadine. I hope you never need to find any new drugs to help with pain management, but figured I would throw it out there, just in case. Remy has been on it for a year now and other than a recent bad flare up - it's done the trick.
> 
> ...


 
Amantadine appears to be called Symmetrel here in the UK. Its nice to know that it has worked for your guy. So another back up plan in place thanks to the wonder of you and other members of the GRF ! 

Give Remy a hug from Taylor and I


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I just wanted to say to everyone who has taken the time and trouble to read and comment on this thread - _*Thank you.*_

Any and all information is gratefully received, anything that I can add to my arsenal of information to help my guy is wonderful. He's not yet 2 and there is no way we are going to take this laying down. 

You guys are (may I borrow an Americanism here?) *AWESOME !*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you and your sweet boy are living with this, and I agree with others that he is very lucky to have you fighting for him. 

My Joker, now approaching 15 years old, was almost immobilized by arthritis in his hind legs. Now we have him on weekly injections of Adequan, which has made a world of difference. He also takes 75 mg of Rimadyl twice daily and 50 mg of Tramadol. Together these things have him back to being able to leap onto his sofa and negotiate the stairs from the back deck to the lawn.

I have also seen recommendations to add fish oil to the diet since it fights inflammation. Reiki treatments can also help to ease pain and promote healing.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ljilly has dealt with this with one of her dogs. Here is a thread where she chimed in with some of her treatments. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iology-breed-standard/122673-spondylosis.html

It is a few years old, you might try pming her to see if she has anything new to add


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Taylorsmum said:


> I just wanted to say to everyone who has taken the time and trouble to read and comment on this thread - _*Thank you.*_
> 
> Any and all information is gratefully received, anything that I can add to my arsenal of information to help my guy is wonderful. He's not yet 2 and there is no way we are going to take this laying down.
> 
> You guys are (may I borrow an Americanism here?) *AWESOME !*


no I'm sorry I prefer the Britishism which I believe would be *BRILLIANT* - tyvm ::


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Lennap said:


> no I'm sorry I prefer the Britishism which I believe would be *BRILLIANT* - tyvm ::


LOL yes indeed it would, either that or B####y Marvellous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylorsmum*



Jennifer1 said:


> Ljilly has dealt with this with one of her dogs. Here is a thread where she chimed in with some of her treatments.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iology-breed-standard/122673-spondylosis.html
> 
> It is a few years old, you might try pming her to see if she has anything new to add


Taylorsmum: Did you see what Jennifer1 posted?


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Ljilly has dealt with this with one of her dogs. Here is a thread where she chimed in with some of her treatments.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iology-breed-standard/122673-spondylosis.html
> 
> It is a few years old, you might try pming her to see if she has anything new to add


Thank you, I have read through this thread and sent a pm.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Taylorsmum: Did you see what Jennifer1 posted?


Yes thanks Karen, have read the thread and pm'd her.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So we have had the night from hell last night. Some clever soul decided to let off fireworks around 3am this morning which freaked Taylor out sending him into panic mode he shot under my bed banging his back in the process. Taylor screaming half stuck under the bed laid flat out with me on my belly beside him. Can't move him, he wont move and the fireworks are going off like midnight on New Years Eve. I don't know how much is panic an how much is pain. Decided the best thing to do was get another Tramadol in him, lay down next to him and try and get him In a bath sheet so I can slide him out. 

I'm thinking I need to move him but scared to, who do I ring at that time in the morning to come and help. What will the vet say when he sees the state of us half under an unmade bed with yesterdays clothes in a corner (berate oneself for being a lazy madam and promise never ever to go to bed without hanging up clothes or putting dirty clothes in laundry basket). So we are laid there, he is quiet but wont move, I am offering the world to God as long as he stops there being anymore fireworks and I get the biggest, wettest kiss, and I am crying because he is comforting me. 

We spent the night there, being strong for each other. This morning he crawled commando style from under the bed. By 8 am we are at the vets, it appears his spine (which doesn't lie flat) has caught on the underside edge of my bed. There is a little bruising and vet suspects he has bumped one of the spurs. So my little man is moving very slowly and deliberately and is on toilet walks only and we have to go back again tomorrow. 

The vet also complimented me on my black eye, in the mayhem last night Taylors head connected with my left eye and cheek bone. Now who is going to believe it when I say the dog did it ?!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How I ache for you and Taylor as I read about your latest episode.

Have you considered a fentanyl patch? This is an opiate given in timed-release form and is used to control pain in cancer patients, so it might be strong enough to help Taylor. We have also found a low dose of prednisone to be helpful to Joker, who has neurological issues because of calcification in his lower spine. Like Tramadol, both of these meds are addictive and must be used with care. I give a very high priority to pain management and I'm blessed with a vet who agrees with this philosophy.

Taylor is so lucky to have you. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have only just discovered this thread and I am in awe of the wonderful love and care you have given this gorgeous boy. I am so sorry you have had this wretched experience with the fireworks. Hoping Taylor makes a good recovery from this latest episode.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Taylorsmum, I just saw your thread and I am so sorry you are fighting this fight...I can see that you are doing everything you can for your beautiful boy.

I am chiming in here as my Brisby, who is just over 3 years old was diagnosed with signs of spondylitis of her lower spine when she went in for xrays for a stifle ( knee) problem in August this year.

Brisby has always been fed top quality food ( Orijen + home cooked meat/veggies) therefore diet does not play a role in her case it seems.

What we have been doing under the guidance of our new holistic vet is as follows:


laser therapy and acupuncture app. every 10 days
chiropractic treatment monthly
Jing Tang Cruciate/Ligament supplement 1 tsp. twice daily ( this will likely not apply in your situation)
4Cyte supplement with food daily
Asenta Canine Omega 3: 1 tsp daily with food
keeping weight down ( Brisby now at 69.5 lbs)
lots of swimming: I take her to Lake Ontario everyday to swim for about 1 1/2 hours which she loves, however that will have to end soon now that we are into the month of November
Some others have had wonderful results with Golden Paste. If you are on Facebook you can read some of the wonderful results others have benefited from here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/
I will be adding the Golden Paste soon to Brisby's regime however at my holistic vets request we do not want to introduce too many new treatments into the mix so that we are not able to determine what is working or not.

You are an amazing dog Mom...huge kudos and hugs to you. 

I read earlier in the thread that you were considering laser therapy...I may have missed something, however did you end up getting this done?

Laser therapy with the chiropractic has been wonderful for Brisby, both for her knee and lower back, as has been the acupuncture. I have not administered any pain meds ( NSAIDs) or other since August and our progress is good...so far.

Keeping you and Taylor in my thoughts and prayers wishing you the best of success in managing...hugs...


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

GoldensGirl said:


> How I ache for you and Taylor as I read about your latest episode.
> 
> Have you considered a fentanyl patch? This is an opiate given in timed-release form and is used to control pain in cancer patients, so it might be strong enough to help Taylor. We have also found a low dose of prednisone to be helpful to Joker, who has neurological issues because of calcification in his lower spine. Like Tramadol, both of these meds are addictive and must be used with care. I give a very high priority to pain management and I'm blessed with a vet who agrees with this philosophy.
> 
> Taylor is so lucky to have you. Good luck and please keep us posted.


Hi GoldensGirl, thanks for the heads up on Fentanyl patches. Have spoken with our vet this morning and he feels that at the moment this is not the best course of action as Taylor has good days and bad days. The fentanyl side effects that are possible outway the good. As Taylor has hydrotherapy this could have a knock on effect whilst in the pool with his breathing. The vet thinks that topping up the Tramadol when required is a better way of managing. We have however had a discussion about the use of Amitriptylene an anti depressant drug that can be used for pain. Cartrophen injections are another option discussed this morning. My vet is going to speak to one of the senior partners and see if they can point us in the right direction.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Taylorsmum, I just saw your thread and I am so sorry you are fighting this fight...I can see that you are doing everything you can for your beautiful boy.
> 
> I am chiming in here as my Brisby, who is just over 3 years old was diagnosed with signs of spondylitis of her lower spine when she went in for xrays for a stifle ( knee) problem in August this year.
> 
> ...


Hi Yachis Mum, many thanks for your reply. I have Taylor on a raw diet and have been making organic Turmeric Paste with ginger and coconut for him for quite a few months now. In fact I have now incorporated it into my own diet after reading up on it.

We have cold laser therapy once a fortnight as it is a 5 hour round trip drive without the appointment time. I had been hoping for miraculous results (well we all do when we start on a new regime don't we). All I can say is that I don't know how bad he would be without it. So for the time being we will continue. What I do know is that there does seem to be an improvement in his movement for the following couple of days but it doesn't appear to be a long time improvement.

Acupuncture is something I held out high hopes for as I, my brother and one of my nieces have had success in the past. Taylor did not have the same experience, which I believe is just one of those things some do some don't.

Taylor as you know has hydrotherapy but can only manage a maximum of 8 minutes, most sessions are between 4 - 6 minutes of actual swimming with lots of rest in between. He cries when he first starts to swim but we make him move through that barrier which does help. But the hydrotherapist is amazing she practises physiotherapy on him whilst he is stood on the slope in the pool and supported by the water.

He does of course get supplements, poor little man rattles. We have just started a new one from the vets Nutraquin + which also contains pain relief, so fingers crossed.

Once again thank you for your reply.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So vet visit today, another anti inflammatory injection and pain killing injection (and another joke at my expense with regard to my bruised eye). There is a visible red mark where he knocked himself. Taylor is moving a little easier today although very reluctant to pass a bowel movement. Vet suggested a walk after his injections may help, he is under the impression that the pain in his back is worse whilst passing a motion. We had of course the walk back to the car after his appointment but no grass to go on. We met up with my friend and her dogs as they were finishing their walk just so they could all say hi. Taylor was very happy to see them and we had successful deposit!

Taylor is now asleep on my sofa, still wont entertain his orthopaedic bed. Going to have to do quiet jobs today. Not looking forward to the 5th November (for those not in the UK, this is a celebration of Guy Fawkes and the Gun Powder Plot to bring down the Houses of Parliament). Lots of bonfires and many people have bonfire parties in their back gardens involving our nemesis FIREWORKS! Dreading it, though will have a sedative from the vets.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

All comfy and fast asleep, love him.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad to see that Taylor is resting and to hear that he was able to do some of his business. Sleep easy sweet boy.  You are a great dog mum Jill. Take care of your eye too!!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

2tired said:


> Have you tried acupuncture for his pain?
> 
> Here in Canada, medical marijuana is available (Canna-Pet).
> 
> ...


Hi there. Sorry to hear about Taylor's recent incident. You are an amazing mom for all you do for him!

I had mentioned the possibility of trying Canna-Pet in a previous post, and had not read that it is part of your arsenal to treat Taylor's pain. Is it available to you in the UK? My vet uses it with her own dogs and finds it vey effective.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

Praying for sweet Taylor-he is so adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Taylorsmum said:


> Hi GoldensGirl, thanks for the heads up on Fentanyl patches. Have spoken with our vet this morning and he feels that at the moment this is not the best course of action as Taylor has good days and bad days. The fentanyl side effects that are possible outway the good. As Taylor has hydrotherapy this could have a knock on effect whilst in the pool with his breathing. The vet thinks that topping up the Tramadol when required is a better way of managing. We have however had a discussion about the use of Amitriptylene an anti depressant drug that can be used for pain. Cartrophen injections are another option discussed this morning. My vet is going to speak to one of the senior partners and see if they can point us in the right direction.


All our vets here have completely discontinued tramadol in dogs, as the latest studies show it to be pretty ineffective pain medicine in canines as they process differently than humans. I pitched a fit when the repro vet wouldnt give it to Lush after her spay bc I just didnt believe them, but the next month my trusted regular practice also switched to Gabapentin. I think the Tramadol should not be counted upon. In my experience, the swtich from Tramadol to 300mg of Gabapentin morning & night transformed Finn's spine pain.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just read all of your thread. It is incredible everything you are doing for Taylor.
I wonder if a thundershirt might help him with the fireworks. Also being worn tight round the body, might this help with back pain. I don't know. I have one for Grit in the car as he hates it and it works really well. The shirt itself is very very light in weight and swaddles the dog's body which gives a calming effect. Like a new born baby I suppose.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

2tired said:


> I had mentioned the possibility of trying Canna-Pet in a previous post, and had not read that it is part of your arsenal to treat Taylor's pain. Is it available to you in the UK? My vet uses it with her own dogs and finds it vey effective.


Our vets don't use any form of cannabis treatment. Personally I think we are missing a trick here with both human and canine pain control. I am aware of people in my area using it then being taken to court. It is something that our Parliament is always discussing but nothing seems to get done. As always until it hits home with a member of their family or themselves nobody will want to go to bat for it.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> All our vets here have completely discontinued tramadol in dogs, as the latest studies show it to be pretty ineffective pain medicine in canines as they process differently than humans. I pitched a fit when the repro vet wouldnt give it to Lush after her spay bc I just didnt believe them, but the next month my trusted regular practice also switched to Gabapentin. I think the Tramadol should not be counted upon. In my experience, the swtich from Tramadol to 300mg of Gabapentin morning & night transformed Finn's spine pain.


OMG this I didn't know, I need to speak to my vet. Do you have any links to this information so that I can go prepared when I go into battle for Taylor. This has freaked me out, I thought I was doing right by him. I know from personal experience that Tramadol knocks me off my feet, no wonder he is still up and moving the pain must be overriding the medication. Thank you so much.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I have just read all of your thread. It is incredible everything you are doing for Taylor.
> I wonder if a thundershirt might help him with the fireworks. Also being worn tight round the body, might this help with back pain. I don't know. I have one for Grit in the car as he hates it and it works really well. The shirt itself is very very light in weight and swaddles the dog's body which gives a calming effect. Like a new born baby I suppose.


Doh I never even thought. Now looking for a thundershirt. Thank you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your ordeal with the fireworks the other night. I hope both Taylor and you are feeling better. When my boy is experiencing a bout with anxiety, I use a pheromone spray (called Adaptil in the U.S.) They also make an adjustable collar and a plug in diffuser. It does help take the edge off for my boy. You might try something like that, along with the Thundershirt, the next time you know there are going to be fireworks. I also hope you find a good pain med for your sweet boy.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I always have adaptil spray handy, its just that the fireworks went off at such a stupid time. I am prepared for tomorrow night (bonfire night), adaptil spray and sedative tablets from the vet. Have also ordered a thundershirt, as I am sure that will come on very useful too. Hope that people don't delay celebrations until the weekend or it could be over 3 nights.
Taylor is much brighter today so we are going to go ahead with his swimming lesson tomorrow.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Taylor is feeling well enough to go to his swimming lesson. Hopefully bonfire night won't be bad. I used to have a senior dog that hated fireworks. Independence Day was the worst. In the evening, when the fireworks would start, I would have to put him in his crate. I would lay next to the crate and hold his paw through the bars. He felt the most secure in his crate. This was years ago before they had many options to try. I hope Taylor gets through the night and doesn't have any problems. He is very lucky to have a mom who takes such good care of him.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am glad you managed to order a thundershirt. I hope you get it today. People could wait until the weekend for their celebrations so it could go on for a while. I hope not for your sake.
I will be thinking of you tonight and hope all goes well.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I am glad you managed to order a thundershirt. I hope you get it today. People could wait until the weekend for their celebrations so it could go on for a while. I hope not for your sake.
> I will be thinking of you tonight and hope all goes well.


 Had a delivery from Hermes today, so excited to open it and try Taylors thundershirt on. Not my parcel, I have chrystals and I assume the owner of the chrystals has my thundershirt! Aaaaagh !


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> I'm glad Taylor is feeling well enough to go to his swimming lesson. Hopefully bonfire night won't be bad. I used to have a senior dog that hated fireworks. Independence Day was the worst. In the evening, when the fireworks would start, I would have to put him in his crate. I would lay next to the crate and hold his paw through the bars. He felt the most secure in his crate. This was years ago before they had many options to try. I hope Taylor gets through the night and doesn't have any problems. He is very lucky to have a mom who takes such good care of him.


Taylor managed four minutes in the pool today. So pleased with him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cotton balls in the ears can work in a pinch as well....Danny suggested it for my Charlie. We also use the thundershirt. You might also trying to distract him with some really enticing treats...not kibble, but real good filet mignon type treats  or ice-cream


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

jennretz said:


> cotton balls in the ears can work in a pinch as well....Danny suggested it for my Charlie. We also use the thundershirt. You might also trying to distract him with some really enticing treats...not kibble, but real good filet mignon type treats  or ice-cream


Cotton wool and lambs liver we are going to have fun ! Going to have the tv on mute but play some music loud. Maybe I'll make a den for the two of us under the bed, have black out curtains in my bedroom so that will help.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

What a shame about the order mix up. I wonder what the crystals are for? I read that someone just wrapped a t shirt tightly round their dog and it worked quite well. They also had storm bandanas with herbs in to calm the dog. These seem to be made in the States and you wont have time to try to make one yourself. They naturally do not say which herbs they put in them. Doesn't Bach have something for stress? Take care he does not get under anything like your bed again.
Good luck tonight.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> Hello people, I am desperately looking to connect with someone who has/is going through the trauma of spondylosis of the spine. My little man is 18months old and has just been diagnosed with this awful affliction. He came into my life just shy of 5months old, a scrappy scared and vacating his anal sacs at the slightest noise.
> 
> 3 weeks into our journey together there was an horrific thunderstorm and for the first time Taylor came to me, it was a breakthrough. Many weeks of one and one and we have bonded, as I sit typing this he is laid against my legs.
> 
> ...


I am feeling for you as I read this. What amazing great parents...what a trooper is Mr Taylor! I am hoping for the best outcome from any of these suggested new treatments as I have no advice but am thinking of you with positive vibes

Sabrina Skye - 11/14/15 - Gotcha-Day
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 My forever Heart-Golden


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> All comfy and fast asleep, love him.


I love him,too  I really do. What an amazing boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thundershirt*

I am so sorry about the order mix-up. Did you tell the company that your dog desperately needs it. Perhaps they will ship it overnight and pay the postage for you!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Cotton wool and lambs liver we are going to have fun ! Going to have the tv on mute but play some music loud. Maybe I'll make a den for the two of us under the bed, have black out curtains in my bedroom so that will help.


Good luck tonight, I hope that all of these things will help ease him a bit, and a den for the two of you sounds like it could be fun ... with some drinks for you??? and food too. xx


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Ljilly28 said:


> All our vets here have completely discontinued tramadol in dogs, as the latest studies show it to be pretty ineffective pain medicine in canines as they process differently than humans. I pitched a fit when the repro vet wouldnt give it to Lush after her spay bc I just didnt believe them, but the next month my trusted regular practice also switched to Gabapentin. I think the Tramadol should not be counted upon. In my experience, the swtich from Tramadol to 300mg of Gabapentin morning & night transformed Finn's spine pain.


Tramadol works as a mild sedative in my months with Cara and her cancer....but as for pain....not so much. In fact...she has some weird side effects that were cognitive and were not worth the sedation at sleep time. We stopped it after about a month on or off. 

Cara-Mia 7/3-7/15 Heart-Golden


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I agree with rooroch on the t-shirt idea. If you can get a smallish t=shirt and fit it on him so it is very snug, that might help. I hope everything goes well tonight.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So the fireworks started at 5.30 and finished just before 11.30 ! Taylor was a dribbling (yards of slava), bog eyed panting mess, even with the prescribed sedative. I found a tightish Tshirt and then used 2 crepe bandages to wrap around him (mummy like) so that it was tighter. We used Adaptil, distraction, playing, massage, warm towels (with drops of soothing lavender oil) and his favourite lambs liver plus music. My neighbour was good enough to knock on my door and warn me she was having a firework and barbeque party. What I didn't appreciate was the hammering in on MY fence a row of Catherine wheels!

Taylor was tying himself in knots, trying to climb on my head, pacing and crying. So bad he reverted to his puppy stage when he vacated his anal sacs with fear. Need to hire a carpet shampooer.

Off to the vets this afternoon for a stronger sedative as the neighbour across the 
street has just told me they are having fireworks tonight and the people next to them are having them on Saturday night as the weather forecast is better.
Thundershirt has not arrived so going to trawl the shops for one now. The Hermes parcel delivery man may get the chrystals where the sun doesn't shine when he finally arrives to deliver my parcel and collect this one ! 

I can honestly say I have never felt so alone, last night was so hard on us both. Next year I am going to go wild camping in the middle of nowhere even if it is freezing, raining or snowing, it has to be better than this.

Forgot to say used Bachs rescue remedy and cotton wool as well


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear that does not sound good. I saw they sell thunder shirts at Pets at Home if you have one near you. I am not sure, reading this, that it will make much difference. I think maybe a really strong sedative that will completely knock him out will be the way to go. Hopefully your vet has something for you.
I feel for you going through another 2 nights of this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*



Taylorsmum said:


> So the fireworks started at 5.30 and finished just before 11.30 ! Taylor was a dribbling (yards of slava), bog eyed panting mess, even with the prescribed sedative. I found a tightish Tshirt and then used 2 crepe bandages to wrap around him (mummy like) so that it was tighter. We used Adaptil, distraction, playing, massage, warm towels (with drops of soothing lavender oil) and his favourite lambs liver plus music. My neighbour was good enough to knock on my door and warn me she was having a firework and barbeque party. What I didn't appreciate was the hammering in on MY fence a row of Catherine wheels!
> 
> Taylor was tying himself in knots, trying to climb on my head, pacing and crying. So bad he reverted to or his puppy stage when he vacated his anal sacs with fear. Need to hire a carpet shampooer.
> 
> ...


It breaks my heart to read what you and Taylor went through. Do you have pet stores near you, in the US it's petsmart and petco-they shoould have the thundershirt.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> It breaks my heart to read what you and Taylor went through. Do you have pet stores near you, in the US it's petsmart and petco-they shoould have the thundershirt.


We are just home. No Thundershirts in my area apart from xxs, Pets at Home were very good and rang round the other 2 stores in my area - no luck, nor in York so off on a road trip to Sheffield almost a 4 hour round trip. But we have ....... drum roll please a THUNDERSHIRT ! So chuffed to have one. 

So we are prepared, Thundershirt, all of last nights supplies and Diazepam from the vets. 

Vet recommended a larger than normal meal so Taylor is tucking in as I type this. Fingers crossed we do more than survive the night. 

I'm going to treat myself and throw a large brandy in a black coffee !


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Oh dear that does not sound good. I saw they sell thunder shirts at Pets at Home if you have one near you. I am not sure, reading this, that it will make much difference. I think maybe a really strong sedative that will completely knock him out will be the way to go. Hopefully your vet has something for you.
> I feel for you going through another 2 nights of this.


Pets at Home were brilliant tracked one down for me in Sheffield, couple of hours drive each way but I have one ! Thanks for the heads up on pets at home. Good job I went, parcel still not delivered. I feel a letter to Amazon and their courier coming on.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My goodness, 4 hour round trip. I hope it works. A friend of mine runs one of the branches of Pets at home and I always find them very helpful.
Good luck with all the medecins and extra food - hope he is not sick!! Very loud stirring music and a large brandy (for you) might help too.
Good luck


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> My goodness, 4 hour round trip. I hope it works. A friend of mine runs one of the branches of Pets at home and I always find them very helpful.
> Good luck with all the medecins and extra food - hope he is not sick!! Very loud stirring music and a large brandy (for you) might help too.
> Good luck


Pink Floyd tonight I think (already had a brandy).

Travel time should only have been around an hour and twenty each way, but go figure in the Friday traffic and November weather.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> So the fireworks started at 5.30 and finished just before 11.30 ! Taylor was a dribbling (yards of slava), bog eyed panting mess, even with the prescribed sedative. I found a tightish Tshirt and then used 2 crepe bandages to wrap around him (mummy like) so that it was tighter. We used Adaptil, distraction, playing, massage, warm towels (with drops of soothing lavender oil) and his favourite lambs liver plus music. My neighbour was good enough to knock on my door and warn me she was having a firework and barbeque party. What I didn't appreciate was the hammering in on MY fence a row of Catherine wheels!
> 
> Taylor was tying himself in knots, trying to climb on my head, pacing and crying. So bad he reverted to his puppy stage when he vacated his anal sacs with fear. Need to hire a carpet shampooer.
> 
> ...


A great sedative is actually an old-school anti-depressant before the SSRIs (although it is a cross between an ssri and the MAO inhibitors) is a drug that worked wonders for Cara. Trazadone. Trazadone is given when your dog is so anxious (or in pain) and they need a sedative to be put to sleep. In Caras last week or two...at night when sleeping in the bed....she would wake up very anxious and uncomfortable with very bad labored breathing which we already know was just from her not feeling 'right'...the mild tranquilizers didn't work and this is a dog who never need meds for any problems her whole life. The three of us were miserable and it killed me to see her being so anxious that even when I held her tight...it would take hours for her to calm down. Finally...another Vet told us to use Trazadone ...a strong sedative that she had learned from her mentor when she was a resident ( I don't know if it is commonly used or not) It was amazing. The next night...she was very calm and 'a little high'...and then out like a light for 6 hours! It even lasted into the morning which she didn't need.
If you haven't tried Trazadone......research and call your Vet !

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever heart-Golden


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Jud said:


> A great sedative is actually an old-school anti-depressant before the SSRIs (although it is a cross between an ssri and the MAO inhibitors) is a drug that worked wonders for Cara. Trazadone. Trazadone is given when your dog is so anxious (or in pain) and they need a sedative to be put to sleep. In Caras last week or two...at night when sleeping in the bed....she would wake up very anxious and uncomfortable with very bad labored breathing which we already know was just from her not feeling 'right'...the mild tranquilizers didn't work and this is a dog who never need meds for any problems her whole life. The three of us were miserable and it killed me to see her being so anxious that even when I held her tight...it would take hours for her to calm down. Finally...another Vet told us to use Trazadone ...a strong sedative that she had learned from her mentor when she was a resident ( I don't know if it is commonly used or not) It was amazing. The next night...she was very calm and 'a little high'...and then out like a light for 6 hours! It even lasted into the morning which she didn't need.
> If you haven't tried Trazadone......research and call your Vet !
> 
> Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever heart-Golden


Thanks for the info, we are wearing thundershirt, 10mg of diazepam in and looks like its going to take another 5mg to settle him. I have the laptop on my knee sat on the sofa and Taylor is jammed behind my back shaking. Trying not to comfort him too much as I know that is counter productive but its so hard. Have looked like Davy Crocket a couple of times as hes tried to climb on my head, that's the result of the whistling ones rather than the bangs. Time for a Vodka me thinks. 

Thank you all for kind words,this single mummy needs all the wise wisdom of the forum right now.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I have no wisdom, only a boat load of sympathy for you and your boy. I hope things are easier on him tonight.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope you are OK. Lovely picture of Davy Crocket in my mind!! Love Pink Floyd. Last saw them in concert in 1990 at Knebworth. I have been thinking of you all evening sitting there being a fantastic single Mum. Hope it has all calmed down now and you can get some sleep with your lovely boy.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So a lovely clear night ideal for fireworks. My neighbour who had kindly informed me the evening before that she was having a firework and bbq party came home from an evening out and decided to have a firework party at 01.30 am. This after an evening of whooshes, bangs, screaming from fireworks all around which more or less finished at a reasonable 10pm, just the odd firework in the distance for the next hour or so.

This morning I counted 42 dead fireworks on her lawn, no doubt numerous others are in the neighbourhood having been shot skyward. Luckily only remnants of 3 fireworks on my lawn.

Taylor again beside himself as the Diazepam had begun to wear off. Too many people next door in an alcoholic haze for me to confront alone. Nothing against renters but why when I struggle to pay my mortgage can the renter run amok next door. Drunk people in charge of fireworks with a biscuit tin full of sand as the only nod to health and safety is not my idea of a fun way to spend the evening. I must admit I did ring the non emergency police telephone number to be told there was nothing they could do at the moment as there were no spare officers as they were dealing with a gang of youths who were letting off fireworks in a field of ponies.

We have a beautiful sunny autumn day and the forecast for this evening is clear. It is 2pm in the afternoon and I have already begun preparations for this evenings carnage.

Thanks for listening to my rant again.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I hope you are OK. Lovely picture of Davy Crocket in my mind!! Love Pink Floyd. Last saw them in concert in 1990 at Knebworth. I have been thinking of you all evening sitting there being a fantastic single Mum. Hope it has all calmed down now and you can get some sleep with your lovely boy.


Love Pink Floyd, have seen them in London, Cologne, Barcelona, Berlin and Rotterdam over the years. Saw Roger Waters do The Wall in Berlin Potsdamer Platz - amazing concert, brilliant seating as I had taken a friend in a wheelchair and we were in front of the VIP guests. That was a trip and a half as we ended up in Amsterdam as he had never been. Ah what a shame this is a public forum or I could tell some tales lol.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow you really are a Pink Floyd fan!! Had a ticket for Roger Waters the Wall in Paris and could not go as my boss had me drive to Switzerland on those dates!! I was able to sell the ticket really well though. Sounds like you have had lots of fun during the years.
Sorry your neighbours were really awful. Do you think the Thundershirt helped? I imagine it is all so over the top for him (3 nights in a row) that nothing will work 100%.
So tonight it all starts again. Could you just go out in your car and sit somewhere quiet for a few hours with Taylor a torch a book and some music. No brandy though!!
We have it here on 14th July (Bastille day) but luckily mine all like fireworks. They sit outside and watch them and the Yorkie barks every time one goes off.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Wow you really are a Pink Floyd fan!! Had a ticket for Roger Waters the Wall in Paris and could not go as my boss had me drive to Switzerland on those dates!! I was able to sell the ticket really well though. Sounds like you have had lots of fun during the years.
> Sorry your neighbours were really awful. Do you think the Thundershirt helped? I imagine it is all so over the top for him (3 nights in a row) that nothing will work 100%.
> So tonight it all starts again. Could you just go out in your car and sit somewhere quiet for a few hours with Taylor a torch a book and some music. No brandy though!!
> We have it here on 14th July (Bastille day) but luckily mine all like fireworks. They sit outside and watch them and the Yorkie barks every time one goes off.


I had actually thought of getting in the car with him, but going on last nights shenanagins I could be out there until 3 or 4 am. Really don't want to risk being in the car with him and be under fire in a loud tin box. Henry wasn't bothered in the slightest by fireworks - bombproof in every way.

Yes, huge Floyd fan, no matter how I feel I can find a song with lyrics that seem to match. Gilmores guitar has a voice of its own.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck anyway. I understand about the car but thought maybe in a supermarket car park or somewhere were people would not do fireworks might work. I suppose he is the same with storms too.
My brother and I used to run a mobile discothèque in the late 60s. I drove a mini traveller and we got it all in including strobe lights, double deck, speakers and records!! We did 21st parties, even hunt balls. Great fun for one 18 year old (me) and 16 year old brother!! Those were the days!! He still has all the lps and singles in his house in the alps and uses a deck and large speakers to play them. No cds for him!!
The neighbours came round when I was there and asked what he was playing as it was so fantastic.
Hope your evening goes OK and not into the small hours.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> Thanks for the info, we are wearing thundershirt, 10mg of diazepam in and looks like its going to take another 5mg to settle him. I have the laptop on my knee sat on the sofa and Taylor is jammed behind my back shaking. Trying not to comfort him too much as I know that is counter productive but its so hard. Have looked like Davy Crocket a couple of times as hes tried to climb on my head, that's the result of the whistling ones rather than the bangs. Time for a Vodka me thinks.
> 
> Thank you all for kind words,this single mummy needs all the wise wisdom of the forum right now.



If the Valium does not really sedate him...and I so am invested in you two BOTH being okay ( I'd be popping a Valium with my drink if I were you!!) Really try to move on the Trazadone......Cara was like 'sedated and then sleeping dead puppy' for hours!
Send me a message whenever you want....I have the answer to everything with the solution to nothing 
Thinking of you

Sabrina-Skye - ONE WEEK
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever Heart Golden


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay this is night 3. The fireworks have been going since 18.15. The four horsemen of the apocalypse could ride through my house right now and I don't think I would hear them.

Taylor is frantic.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh poor boy. Poor you. I don't know what to suggest. Hopefully they will finish early.
Keep strong, thinking of you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

We have a break in hostilities, timed to fit in with the X Factor (does this show the mentality of our neighbourhood pyromaniacs or am I being overly sensitive)?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> We have a break in hostilities, timed to fit in with the X Factor (does this show the mentality of our neighbourhood pyromaniacs or am I being overly sensitive)?


I think you have suffered enough!! Three nights like this is unbelievable! You need to immediately start researching for next year and take yourselves off to a deserted cottage somewhere. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That made me laugh. I wondered if they would stop during X factor!! Probably not for Strictly. I think the idea of sorting something out for next year is a good one. I would invite you here if you think you can bring Taylor to France.
I see X factor has stopped so I suppose the noise has started again. Keep strong it may not go on for long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

I feel so badly for Taylor and you!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is such a shame your beautiful--maybe I should say handsome--boy is in terror of fireworks, etc. I have niece who has a beagle that is terrified of thu8nder, fireworks, etc. They got her a thunder shirt and it did help.

Several years ago on New Year's Day I was going to church and there was a golden retriever in the stree3t. She was dodging cars and ran into the parking lot of the grocery store across from my church,. I pulled in there and when I got out of my car she came running towards me. She actually jumped right into my car.

She didn't have an ID tag, but did have a current rabies tag. I brought her home00and she hit it off with my goldens--and the ne4xt day I called the vet (next town down the road) and gave tag number. They called the owner and gave her my number, she called me and I gave her the address and she came after her dog.

The little golden was named Pixy and she was scared of fire works. The lady had let her out early the night before to do her business and someone set off some fire crackers and Pixy bolted and managed to get out of the fenced yard. They actually lived 3 miles from where I found her. How she managed to travel 3 miles on that busy road without getting hit by a car, I do not khnow.

I believe I read that Taylor can't take Gabapentin., or Gaby as I call it. I take it for my sciatica. I take three 300 mg capsules twice a day. It really helps me. I can tell if I miss a day. I had a virus a few months ago and couldn't keep anything down and couldn't take my meds. including what I take for diabetes (except I could take my Victoza injection), cholesterol, thyroid, heart. Every time I had to get up and walk I could tell I had not taken my Gaby. I wish your Taylor could take it.

Give him some ear rugs and a kiss on his snout for me.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So as suspected at 22.00 hours as the X Factor finishes the mayhem outside begins once again. Obviously Johnathon Ross is not as popular as he thinks he is.

I have joined a group that is petitioning for a change in the law with regard to domestic fireworks. It is quite horrifying to see that up and down the country several small animals have died from fright. A dog has also died . Horses, sheep and cattle in the fields have been hurt by fireworks or running through fences to escape them This is without the horror of deliberate cruelty, I have seen a photo tonight of a dog with horrific burns on his mouth as a firework was thrown at him.

There have been house fires, fireworks thrown at people including the police and fire brigade.

I cannot believe that the revenue from the sale of fireworks into the domestic and not display market is worth the cost to our wildlife, pets, stock animals, houses and people. There are no statistics that show the cost to our already overburden NHS, Police and Fire service.

In this week of Remembrance, with Remembrance Sunday being tomorrow I cannot believe the stress that many of our Veterans with PTSD must be suffering with what I suspect many of them with construe as being under fire again.

There are no statistics to show how many people require help from our Mental Health Services. Indeed no figures to show if the continued days of fireworks contribute to suicide or attempted suicide in the days following.

In addition many of the fireworks are illegal fakes smuggled and sold on the black market, where is the control of age restriction there?

I am not a killjoy, fireworks have become bigger, louder and more dangerous, People have a larger disposable income to spend on them be they legal or illegal. The law as it stands is a farce, there are too many people who are idiots around them and not enough police to control these renegades. Gone are the days of a Roman Candle, a Rocket, a Squib, Catherine wheel in the back garden with the highlight of holding a Sparkler in a gloved hand by a smiling child. 

It is time we had organised displays, proper start and finish times and insurance. After all who among us haven't had an exclamation of awe at the sight of fireworks done properly and safely.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You will be interested to know that fireworks are banned in Australia for the general public and have been for many years. Of course we still have the spectacular displays for New Years and other holidays that are set up by licensed professionals but fireworks are not available for sale to the general public (except in the Northern Territory, I think). And you can organise a display at a wedding for a price but no private, in your backyard stuff. They were banned following a series of accidents where children were maimed and/or killed. Also the risk of devastating fires over the summer months played a part too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you and Taylor have had to endure such horrible episodes.

My Charlie was terrified of fireworks and thunder. He would cower, trembling, hiding under my legs or getting on the bed and trying to burrow under me. I held and soothed him as well as I could, but it was never really enough. We found that the best defense was to play music as loud as we could stand it. Had we known about them then, I would also have tried a Thundershirt for him.

Maryland also bans fireworks for private use, but that doesn't mean people don't get their hands on them. Much as I love professional fireworks displays, for years now I have usually stayed at home with my dogs on those special occasions. I know you understand.

Holding you and Taylor in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

It is now 02.15 and we had the last volly about 30 minutes ago. Hoping if it stays quiet for the next hour I can get Taylor out for a quick wee then cuddle up for some sleep.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

It went on until 02.00 - that is terrible. I hope that is it for this year in your area. Here people can buy small fireworks without a special licence but if you want a better display you have to go on a course and get a certificate.
Try your MP and get a petition going. You never know maybe immediately after the 5th November people would be more understanding of the problems and dangers caused by indiscriminate use of fireworks.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*You can have fireworks in England without a license???*

OMG, FOR REAL?!

Do people have any idea how dangerous it is?

Back home in Portugal it is absolutely forbidden for general public to use fireworks I would say for more than 50 years! It's such an ordeal if your small village wants to have them on their annual party, they need to get a license for a specific date and time, they need to request the presence of the fire brigade and they need to hire a specialized company, and still with all that in mind accidents happen.

Where I live now in Macau and Hong Kong where the firework industry was a huge thing until maybe 2 decades ago is also very restricted to use fireworks, however you can have firecrackers anytime exploded at the front door of your shop or any construction site as its part of their traditions to scare the hosts away. Once a year during an entire week (Chinese new year) the government creates some special areas where you can buy and explode fireworks yourselves but it has rules on how you do it, still very dangerous.

Unbelievable that the police doesn't take any action, isn't possible for you and your puppy to stay at a family or friends house for a couple of days (I know stupid question but....) really hope you and your puppy can have a rest.

No one deserves to go such an ordeal and panic state on top of everything else.
Don't believe in violence but there's a lot of humans out there that are in great need of an attitude adjustment with a chair on their heads multiple times.

Keep strong!:wavey:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> It went on until 02.00 - that is terrible. I hope that is it for this year in your area. Here people can buy small fireworks without a special licence but if you want a better display you have to go on a course and get a certificate.
> Try your MP and get a petition going. You never know maybe immediately after the 5th November people would be more understanding of the problems and dangers caused by indiscriminate use of fireworks.


Yup 02.00 - believe it or not the law states that the curfew on fireworks is 23.00 hrs. What a joke.

I have written to my MP using the maelstrom of indignation and anger to fuel a 2 page letter. The MP for my area has an open surgery to discuss problems in his constituency on the 20th November, I do not intend to be a faceless letter writer I will be there to discuss this issue with him.

As for the petition I have joined a group with a petition already up and running, I have posted the link on my facebook page and also on this forum. The organisers are logging all firework incidents to add leverage to the petition. It needs 100,000 signatures before it can be discussed in Parliament, for a nation of supposed animal lovers the number of signatures does not yet exceed 50,000. I have printed out leaflets for this petition and intend to visit the 3 vet practices in my town. Any car I see that contains a dog crate or guard I have left a leaflet under the wipers.

I live in a small rural market town and it was horrendous, I do not know how people coped in larger town and cities. Maybe they have a larger police force to police the matter.

A quick look online, on friends facebook pages and the carnage is obvious: house fires, a firework thrown at a mother and baby and only the padded suit the baby was wearing saved him from serious burns. Small animals dying from shock, dogs traumatised. A farmer had to euthanize 3 of his cows after fireworks let off in the field. Last night a friend forwarded a photograph of horse blinded with severe burns on its face. Intentional cruelty using fireworks as well as the collateral fall out. So many incidents it is heart breaking.

I am sure many of you who live in areas that have firework laws are amazed at the attitude of the British. I am against a nanny state but something just has to be done. I decided on Saturday night as I sat with tears streaming down my face holding my sweet Taylor feeling helpless as he shook uncontrollably that this is now a personal fight. Let battle commence !


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> It is such a shame your beautiful--maybe I should say handsome--boy is in terror of fireworks, etc. I have niece who has a beagle that is terrified of thu8nder, fireworks, etc. They got her a thunder shirt and it did help.
> 
> Several years ago on New Year's Day I was going to church and there was a golden retriever in the stree3t. She was dodging cars and ran into the parking lot of the grocery store across from my church,. I pulled in there and when I got out of my car she came running towards me. She actually jumped right into my car.
> 
> ...


Ear rubs and kisses duly given. Thank you for thinking of us in amongst your own health challenges x


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> You will be interested to know that fireworks are banned in Australia for the general public and have been for many years. Of course we still have the spectacular displays for New Years and other holidays that are set up by licensed professionals but fireworks are not available for sale to the general public (except in the Northern Territory, I think). And you can organise a display at a wedding for a price but no private, in your backyard stuff. They were banned following a series of accidents where children were maimed and/or killed. Also the risk of devastating fires over the summer months played a part too.


 Unfortunately until there is a number of tragedies I don't believe anything will be done. Even then the bleeding hearts will complain about living in a "Nanny" state.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was really upset reading your post about the damage caused in your area. I left England in 1973 and bonfire night, as it was called, was never such a big thing then.
I do hope your MP listens when you go. Is there a media system (newspaper, radio chat show) in your area you could contact? Maybe try to get the subject on Loose Women or one of those types of midday TV programmes. Its a lot of work to try to push this but you are right, it really needs doing. Once the ball is rolling maybe you will get the signatures for the petition and more.
Check out the law in other countries (like Portugal & Australia quoted on here) to help back up the argument. This seems to have become a huge problem in the UK that maybe many people are un aware of.
Hope your life has got back to normal now.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I was really upset reading your post about the damage caused in your area. I left England in 1973 and bonfire night, as it was called, was never such a big thing then.
> I do hope your MP listens when you go. Is there a media system (newspaper, radio chat show) in your area you could contact? Maybe try to get the subject on Loose Women or one of those types of midday TV programmes. Its a lot of work to try to push this but you are right, it really needs doing. Once the ball is rolling maybe you will get the signatures for the petition and more.
> Check out the law in other countries (like Portugal & Australia quoted on here) to help back up the argument. This seems to have become a huge problem in the UK that maybe many people are un aware of.
> Hope your life has got back to normal now.


 I was hoping things would be normal tonight but looks like things are going out on a big hurrah. At least in my area they haven't been going off at 10.00am.

I have had to give Taylor medication again! I hope that once the kids get back to school tomorrow that this stops.

Had the Remembrance Day Poppy service on the TV this morning, when they did the gun salute Taylor panicked and shot upstairs. I know that banging his back on the bed has made him equate the noise with pain as last year although wary he was not this gibbering mess.

I may have to take you up on your offer of sanctuary next year.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> We have a break in hostilities, timed to fit in with the X Factor (does this show the mentality of our neighbourhood pyromaniacs or am I being overly sensitive)?


Not in the least !!!!!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Jud said:


> Not in the least !!!!!!


That made me laugh so little said and so much meant !


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry you had to go through it again tonight. I imagine by now is is finished. I did not think about guns going off at the Remembrance ceremony but I suppose it makes sense.
If you want to come next year you have to organise a Pet passport for him well in advance. Lots of people do it now. The best is the tunnel as you stay in the car with him. The boat he has to stay in the car by himself and it is a 7 hour crossing.
It might be easier and cheaper to find an isolated cottage in the UK, but you can never be sure there will not be some idiot with fireworks.
Come to think of it, I have a friend with a pet friendly B&B in an isolated farm near my family in Northamptonshire. I could ask her, when I go to the UK in December, if anyone does fireworks near her.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So I have been a busy bee tonight, with letters posted on the following facebook pages Loose Women. Paul OGrady (his programme is for the love of dogs), Ricky Gervais, Jason Mansford and Squiddly and Diddly - who I hear you ask ? They are the two yorkies that belong to Simon Cowell.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. I would not have thought of Squiddly and Diddly!! He is always mentioning them on X factor. Yes I do watch it sometimes!!
I do hope you get some responses to all this effort. There is also This Morning that covers varied topics.
I saw you put your petition flyers at the vets in town. What about dog groomers, shops like Pets at Home. Would the RSPCA get involved do you think?
Good luck with your endeavors. Please continue to let us know how you get on.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just googles petitions against fireworks and found this. I see it was done in 2006 but may be something in it can help even now.

PETITION bearing 129387 names calling for ban on the retail sale of fireworks was delivered to 10 Downing Street


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I just googles petitions against fireworks and found this. I see it was done in 2006 but may be something in it can help even now.
> 
> PETITION bearing 129387 names calling for ban on the retail sale of fireworks was delivered to 10 Downing Street


Unfortunately if we want it discussed in Parliament again we have to start from scratch, got to love a Draconian system. 

We had an early night last night, the last missile I heard (which isn't saying much as the cold/flu bug I had at the beginning of October is still hanging on leaving me with greatly reduced hearing). Just goes to show how bad it has been.

Collected yet another armful of wooden sticks that have rained down on my little patch (of Englands not so green and pleasant land} after they have spewed their filthy cargo skyward!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylorsmum*

Hoping those awful fireworks are over and you and Taylor can get some much needed rest!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Murcott Mill Farmhouse B&B (Long Buckby) : voir 31 avis et 25 photos

This is my friend Carrie's B&B. I just rang her and she said you can vaguely hear fireworks from the village (10 minutes away) but not in the house with the TV on. Any way it is an idea for next year. Her GR just died from cancer aged 10 so she was a bit weepy.
Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight and poor Taylor is back to his normal self.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Hoping those awful fireworks are over and you and Taylor can get some much needed rest!


Fingers crossed Karen. 

Taylor has never liked fireworks but since he banged his back when they went off at the end of October I am sure he associate the noise with pain. 

I cannot tell you how many letters I have written over the last few days. I have even produced posters. Can you believe in this day and age our Government will not accept a mix of E signatures with hand written ones. So many of the older generation who went through the war are unable to join forces with us, as they have no wish to be in the digital age. Maybe after this campaign I should start another to remedy that wrong.

I am sure many of you are thinking oh no not her again when I post on here but I cannot tell you what an outlet it has been for my frustration and angst. There have been times over the last few days that the noise level and Taylors fear has had my sanity in question.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Murcott Mill Farmhouse B&B (Long Buckby) : voir 31 avis et 25 photos
> 
> This is my friend Carrie's B&B. I just rang her and she said you can vaguely hear fireworks from the village (10 minutes away) but not in the house with the TV on. Any way it is an idea for next year. Her GR just died from cancer aged 10 so she was a bit weepy.
> Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight and poor Taylor is back to his normal self.


Thank you for that link. It is certainly something I will consider doing. 

Sorry to hear that she lost her GR, worst feeling in the world. Please give her my regards the next time you speak with her.

Taylor has been vomiting today and is very listless - stress, medication overload? Hope it is quiet tonight and he gets a good nights sleep. Any further complications and we will be off to the vets. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

For those of you that have been following my nightly battle with fireworks here is a copy of the letter I have sent to my MP. He doesn't know it yet but I will turning up at his next surgery for his constituents for his sake I hope he has the decency to reply in person ! It is rather long, but I hope it gives you a flavour of how angry I am. Thanks for reading

Dear Stuart

It's that time of year again and the sky is full of screaming thundering missiles. It’s not only our domestic pets that suffer, wildlife, stock animals, horses. There are those with PTSD caused by being in the forces or going through other traumatic life events. People young and old are terrified.

I cannot tell you how many distressed pets I have seen, how many animals have aborted their unborn through fear. Animals that have had to be euthanised because of this, our companions sedated on drugs such as diazepam. Then there is the deliberate cruelty of man on animal and man on man. Have you seen the videos posted online of dogs in shelters at this time of year? It is bad enough for any animal to be in a shelter, but during the Apocalypse they call Bonfire Night it is hell on earth. It is not just a night it is now over 6 or 7 days, with fireworks reported from 10.00 am to 04.00am the length of the country.
The governments stand is that they accept animals are frightened but they are not willing to accept that we the people of the land are frightened too. Who can say that over the last few days they have not felt that their home was under threat. Gone are the days of the sparkler mentality. The days when a firework display finished at 8pm are long gone. We now have bigger, louder more dangerous fireworks, more akin to ground to air missliles and a population who appear to have the income to spend on them be they legal or fake.
I have searched so many files to see if the details on the revenue for the sale of domestic fireworks is available, I cannot find it do you know the answer?. Are you interested in an answer? When and if you have the answer to that, can you then tell us all the cost to the already overburdened NHS, Police and Fire Brigade in pounds and pence. Is it enough to balance the books or do we have a deficit that has to be picked up by these services. So they are struggling to make ends meet, the police and fire services are in the line of fire (please don't dispute that fact - take a look online at the unprovoked attacks in Sheffield alone) and we still have draconian laws with regard to these - shall we use a government inspired phrase here, weapons of mass destruction. If there is a profit to be made, do you actually think these services receive enough to cover expenditure pro-rata?
Do you know if there is an increase in Mental Health referrals, suicide or suicide attempts after days of suffering this yearly abomination? No, there are no records. Life is cheap it seems, cheaper than an evenings entertainment with explosives. 
Who pays the farmer that loses stock? The homeowner that receives damage to their house, yes we do again, Joe Public, we pay, even if we claim on insurance we pay, Yet I suspect that you and many of your peers in your pseudo ivory towers just think fireworks are pretty, a little harmless fun. I doubt very much that you live on a street where the great unwashed as you like to treat us, want to spend money on legal or illegal l fireworks.
This is not just about animals, this is about every man, woman and child who suffer nightly. The law that is in place is not enforceable as the police force isn't big enough with enough teeth to cope.

We are the masses, we pay your wages and we demand that we are listened to. Look at other countries with regard to the law and fireworks, so much tighter than ours. We then throw alcohol in the mix as it is well documented the problems we are having with that. We have Health and Safety laws for everything, fireworks? Ah a biscuit tin with a bit of sand in will do.

Here is a link to a campaign group I belong to, will you stand tall and sign? Will you share among your friends and colleagues?
facebook.com/groups/FireworkABatement/?ref=bookmarks …
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/109702 …

As I close this letter, what saddens me is that although I have taken the time to join this group, to campaign for what I believe in (ring any bells here)? I will receive a computer generated response. I am a person, we are people, we deserve more.
(my full name and address)


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is a really good letter. I hope you get a personal response.

Poor Taylor being sick. I imagine too much sedative, stress, maybe even rich food hopefully his tummy will settle with some plain chicken and rice over the next few days. I don't think any body on here thought you were on too much. Just glad to help a little bit by understanding what you have been going through.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> That is a really good letter. I hope you get a personal response.
> 
> Poor Taylor being sick. I imagine too much sedative, stress, maybe even rich food hopefully his tummy will settle with some plain chicken and rice over the next few days. I don't think any body on here thought you were on too much. Just glad to help a little bit by understanding what you have been going through.


lol maybe I am just fed up of the sound of my own voice don't think I have ever stood up on a soap box quite like this. I normally keep myself and my opinions to myself outside of work. Have just been asked if the group can use my letter as a template to send out - that's over 15,000 people sending out my letter multiple times - yikes.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is good news. The more this problem gets talked about the better and one day maybe there will be sensible laws put in place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Letter!!*



Taylorsmum said:


> For those of you that have been following my nightly battle with fireworks here is a copy of the letter I have sent to my MP. He doesn't know it yet but I will turning up at his next surgery for his constituents for his sake I hope he has the decency to reply in person ! It is rather long, but I hope it gives you a flavour of how angry I am. Thanks for reading
> 
> Dear Stuart
> 
> ...


Great letter. I admire you for doing this. Hoping you get positive action!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So as the day gets darker Taylor is going into a nervous state. How quickly our Goldens become aware of change, this makes me sad I hope that after a few days without fireworks he wont dread the fall of night.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear. I had hoped he would be calm now. Hopefully over the next few days he will feel safe when night falls. I hope there wont be any loud noises outside. Is he wearing the Thundershirt? Maybe put that on him every evening before it gets dark. Make it into a routine. Thundershirt, nice supper, cuddle on the sofa.
Do you work all day and get home after dark in the winter?


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Oh dear. I had hoped he would be calm now. Hopefully over the next few days he will feel safe when night falls. I hope there wont be any loud noises outside. Is he wearing the Thundershirt? Maybe put that on him every evening before it gets dark. Make it into a routine. Thundershirt, nice supper, cuddle on the sofa.
> Do you work all day and get home after dark in the winter?


We have altered our routine and his last walk of the day is much earlier, very easy to do today as we had been for hydrotherapy so he was tired. 

Food was a little challenging today as we were swimming at 9, he didn't want his breakfast at 6 and of course he cant eat for a couple of hours after. I have to get a minimum of four small meals in him to prevent him being sick (if his tummy is empty for too long the muscle at the top of his stomach goes into spasm and any food he eats just sits there till he sicks it up).

Thundershirt on around 4 a small meal and a quick dash into the garden to the necessary. I don't go out to work so we are together 24/7 barring dentist or doctor appointments, then he is either in the car or with his adoring Nana. 

Nice thing happened today though while we were at the pool, we were just finishing up and the hydrotherapist asked if I would help with her next doggy client as she was on her own and it was his first swim. So she didn't know if he was going to be friendly or not. His mum and dad weren't bringing him as he was in kennels and they had organised for them to drop him off. So Taylor sat in the car with his Nana while I got him already in his floatation jacket and helped him in the pool. Beautiful 10 year old Springer, deaf and almost blind (wouldn't you think for a first time his mum and dad would have brought him in). So I really enjoyed myself with him and then a little shower and towel dry after. 

I love wet happy dogs !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor..*

Praying for Taylor and you. That is so sweet that you helped the blind and deaf Springer, for his first hydrotheraphy!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the story of the poor old Springer. Some people have no idea how scary things can be for an old dog deaf and nearly blind too. Great that you could help him.
Lovely that you work from home, makes such a difference. Hopefully the routine in the early evening will help and give him reassurance.
Why can't he eat until 2 hours after a swim?
I have had a lovely evening watching professional cooks trying to cook!! and amateurs making fantastic pots!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I love the story of the poor old Springer. Some people have no idea how scary things can be for an old dog deaf and nearly blind too. Great that you could help him.
> Lovely that you work from home, makes such a difference. Hopefully the routine in the early evening will help and give him reassurance.
> Why can't he eat until 2 hours after a swim?
> I have had a lovely evening watching professional cooks trying to cook!! and amateurs making fantastic pots!!


 Hydrotherapist always recommended an hour before feeding after swim but Taylor had bloat so vet upped the time to 1.5 - 2 hours, sticking to the 2 hour mark as he has been great on that routine.
Sounds like you had quite the evening, did you get to taste any ?

Christmas light switch on tonight with you guessed a firework display to finish with. I'm going to be stark staring mad at this rate.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

The cooking and pots were on the tv so no tasting. Prof. master chef and a pottery competition rather like bake off!!
I can't believe you have more fireworks, that is terrible. I suppose you will get some at New Year too. Maybe you have to move to a remote cottage somewhere. I hope you do not have any Indian or Chinese families round you or you could have this most of the year.
I understand about the bloat so best to keep to the routine he is used to.
I hope this evening does not go on too long and he will be OK.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just stopping in to say hello and check on Taylor and you. Your boy has certainly been through a lot lately. I hope that things start to settle down. Sounds like the hydrotherapy visit went really well. Hugs. Karen and Glimmer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

Stopping in to say Hi to Taylor and you!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Believe it or not we are still having the odd firework here, totally terrifying for Taylor and to be honest they make me feel uncomfortable too in light of Fridays events in Paris. You would hope that people would have more respect.

The group I belong to now have almost 62,000 signatures, the magic number is 100,000. I can't tell you how many emails, face book posts and tweets I have sent out in the last few days, but I have to do something, I do not want to be in the same position this time next year.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was thinking about you over the last few days as the sounds of the attacks in Paris on the TV would have been very scary for Taylor.
I cannot understand the people in your area still letting off fireworks - no respect for anyone or anything.
I signed your petition on line but do not know if they accept a British citizen from France.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Taylor is not a candidate for surgery in the removal of the spurs due to malformation of the discs in his vertebrae which he has to contend with too. Just got to keep him moving, his weight down and most importantly make sure he's happy and know that he is loved.

You wrote this at the beginning of this thread and I was wondering if Fitzpatrick referrals (super vet on the tv) would be able to do anything for him. He is horribly expensive and I don't know if you have pet insurance.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Taylor is not a candidate for surgery in the removal of the spurs due to malformation of the discs in his vertebrae which he has to contend with too. Just got to keep him moving, his weight down and most importantly make sure he's happy and know that he is loved.
> 
> You wrote this at the beginning of this thread and I was wondering if Fitzpatrick referrals (super vet on the tv) would be able to do anything for him. He is horribly expensive and I don't know if you have pet insurance.


 I looked into surgery with my vet and had scans etc done at a time when insurance would have covered surgery. Noel Fitzpatrick was contacted along with vet schools. Taylors bone density is so poor that it would not support any surgery, it is chalk like and would crumble which would compound the situation. If a new way of dealing with it came available I would move heaven and earth and borrow against the house.

On a side note supervets would not sign, share or comment on the firework petition. Too political ? too many referrals ? Disappointed as surely anything that prevents injury is better than surgery after.

Ah well, not to be defeated will see who I can get to sign today after hydrotherapy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

Praying for Taylor and you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Taylor and you.


Thank you Karen, feeling trapped at the moment, because of the fireworks every noise is affecting Taylor.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting that you already contacted them re surgery and very disappointed they would not sign the petition. Good luck with getting more signatures today.
I thought he would react to load noises after everything he has been through - cars back firing, sound effects on the TV, even doors banging. I don't know what you can do to help him with this.
I saw that desensitizing cds exist for dogs to get them used to certain noises. I wonder if something like that could help him get used to loud noises.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Interesting that you already contacted them re surgery and very disappointed they would not sign the petition. Good luck with getting more signatures today.
> I thought he would react to load noises after everything he has been through - cars back firing, sound effects on the TV, even doors banging. I don't know what you can do to help him with this.
> I saw that desensitizing cds exist for dogs to get them used to certain noises. I wonder if something like that could help him get used to loud noises.


Lol got a desensitizing cd, play softly and increase volume., and repeat, and repeat, and repeat. 

Yes was very disappointed, had seen his first series on tv and insisted that my vets contact him along with the vet schools. Had to pay for all scans so thought best to get them out to as many people as possible. Hard to swallow that a signature was not forthcoming an endorsement of the campaign would have made such a difference. Restrict not Ban ! Tho I would like to ban the **** things, but that wont happen so restriction is best we can go for. 01.30 this morning somebody decided to let a couple off. Our shops are now selling stock of fireworks at half price of less !


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I always enjoy his programmes on the TV as they are so interesting and he explains everything so well. Shame about the signature as an endorsement from them would have been good.
Glad you already got a cd. Takes time and patience but may be it will help. You should go and buy all the fireworks in your local shops and destroy them!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So have been quiet for awhile on here, have been busy campaigning about fireworks. Still a real problem here. I am now admin on the campaign group page and as such I am collating victim impact statements - I could cry, Taylors problems with fireworks are the tip of the iceberg ! 

Now off to investigate EU law on fireworks.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Taylor and I had an early afternoon walk yesterday with his friends. It was a very quiet and sedate walk for Taylor happy but quiet. We got home around 2pm, Taylor started with the distress/pain panting. Wouldn't sit or lay down, tail so far between his legs you couldn't see it. So off we go to the vets he was in for a full 30+ minutes being checked, old xrays dug out and examined. Prodded and poked (my sweet boy gave no reaction). I know he is in pain but he isn't squealing so they don't think its too bad. Had to point out that he was hopping from one back leg to the other. So the upshot is we came home with a new painkiller anti-inflammatory to be used with the Tramadol. Gave it to him immediately.

10pm and he is still stood up, finally get him to bed and he didn't move anything except his head to cry. Up this morning and back at the vets all they can suggest is another round of xrays to compare with the old.

We had a small 'poo' walk and now he is laid under the table while I type this, so an improvement on yesterday. Has anyone used Cimalgex?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

I am so very sorry to hear about Taylor. Praying the new pain medication works fast!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about Taylor. Praying the new pain medication works fast!


I am beside myself Karen. I don't know if I want to put him through more xrays and the sedation. Feel sick, but have to think what is best for him, how long do you manage pain for? What is too much? Yes I know it is only me that can answer that, wish I wasn't a single mum


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have posted the answer to this already, but have you had him to an orthopedic specialist? I am just so upset for both of you, this is so unfair for him and you, he should be running and playing and both you enjoying his puppyhood.

In my personal experience Tramadol is not very effective for pain. Robbie has a disc/muscle problem in his neck and shoulders that causes bad spasms and makes him bow up like a horsehoe. My vet has prescribed a drug called Gabapentin. It reduces nerve reaction and that reduces pain. He is also taking Methocarbamol which is a muscle relaxer/pain medication. Robbie has been taking this combination of drugs for a couple of years daily, it has stopped the muscle spasms and he acts like he is 5 years younger, and out of pain. I have not seen any adverse reactions, the vet said they can be taken long term safely. Please see of you can get this for Taylor.

And you may have tried this too, but acupuncture may give him some relief, it's certainly worth trying.

Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Jill, my name is Jill too, and my dog Finn had spondyliosis in his spine from age 6 to after age 13 when he passed away. My experience is that a multiprong approach is important- adequan injections, gabapentin 2 or 3 times per day, tramadol, Rimadyl, cold laser, fish oil, dasuquin- kind of a mix and match until you achieve great pain control and prevent muscle wasting. I checked Finn's blood panel every 6 months, and he never had any liver or kidney damage, though he took rimadyl more than half his life. The last two months were really tough , but many times we achieved the right balance of ingredients to have him brighteyed and mobil. It IS tough, and it is so sad to see them suffer, but keep looking for combos & ingredients to put together into a successful pain control program, bc then the muscle will stay built up.

Edit: Sally'smom suggested a new drug too, that I ran out of time to try, but was planning on it. Maybe she will see this or you can PM her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

I am so sorry for all you and Taylor are going through.
The way Ken and I have always made the decision is on what we and our vet think their quality of life is and how much pain they are in. That is all you can do.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi All I have been very lax on catching up with the forum and posting Taylors updates - my apologies.

We had xrays last Friday (22/01/16). It is 17 months since the initial xrays that confirmed the problem. The difference is huge - his spine is now fused from mid back all the way down into his tail. He will be 3years old next month. The good thing if I can say it is good, is that the amount of fusion is actually adding strength to his back, so less likely to herniate or snap. I have been told that he is not to swim anymore as the movement is counter productive and increases his levels of pain. (and I had been thinking I had been doing the right thing by him for all these months). TBH this is why I insisted on further xrays. We are now off the Tramadol and on our second lot of pain relief anti-inflammatory meds as he had a reaction to the first lot (compounded I feel by the withdrawal of the Tramadol).

He has been diagnosed with 'borderline' underactive thyroid issues. I am talking till I am blue in the face about if that is the case then for a Golden it is a bigger issue than you think. I have a follow up appointment to discuss this further - they appear to think it isn't a problem - but like everything else it looks like this is going to be a fight again. Trouble is once they get the message they are brilliant, it is just getting them to acknowledge that breed specific results need to be looked at and not to generalise over the canine species as a whole. I would change vets - we have a further two in my area - one is a franchise just go for the most expensive tablet kind of place. The other I removed myself from with my last Golden Henry as they were totally inept and caused no end of problems.

Update on fireworks, we are still having them being used up and down the country. I have a meeting in London next week with a team from the department of Business in the House of Commons (Parliament). So fingers crossed we can get the dates restricted.

Jill and Taylor


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good to see you back. I was wondering how things were going. So sorry to hear about Taylor's spine. I do hope the change of meds helps and he will have less pain. How annoying to be told the swimming hurts him and to stop after all the effort you put in to take him thinking it would help. You would think taking the weight off would be good exercise but obviously not.
We had fireworks here the other day (someone's birthday I think) and I thought of you. It only last half an hour. I suppose now it is soon Chinese New Year so you may get some. I hope the visit to London is worth while. Well done getting this meeting set up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*



Taylorsmum said:


> Hi All I have been very lax on catching up with the forum and posting Taylors updates - my apologies.
> 
> We had xrays last Friday (22/01/16). It is 17 months since the initial xrays that confirmed the problem. The difference is huge - his spine is now fused from mid back all the way down into his tail. He will be 3years old next month. The good thing if I can say it is good, is that the amount of fusion is actually adding strength to his back, so less likely to herniate or snap. I have been told that he is not to swim anymore as the movement is counter productive and increases his levels of pain. (and I had been thinking I had been doing the right thing by him for all these months). TBH this is why I insisted on further xrays. We are now off the Tramadol and on our second lot of pain relief anti-inflammatory meds as he had a reaction to the first lot (compounded I feel by the withdrawal of the Tramadol).
> 
> ...


Jill: Thanks for the update on Taylor. Praying these meds help! 
My husband had a fusion in 2011 and he is doing beautifully. Praying the same for Taylor.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Jill, Thanks for the update on Taylor. He is very lucky to have you as his dog mum. Keeping you both in my thoughts and I hope new anti-inflammatory medications help. Hugs, Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*

Thinking of you and Taylor!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So this has been a great week Taylors new meds are really helping him - much more alert, more energy - happy boy. He seems to be getting into a proper sleeping routine, not waking during the night from being uncomfortable, is actually getting up with me in a morning and not continuing to lay on the bed for a couple of hours before he deigns to wander downstairs. His 3rd birthday is around the corner and we are loving life and enjoying walks - seems so long since he actually wanted to do more than a quick poo walk. 

Vets today for a quick check up and they are happy with him, he has even managed to shift a little weight in the short time he has been off the tramadol - only 300g but its a start. Vets are still holding off on looking further into thyroid but did take more bloods today to run another test. We are back again in a month unless the bloods show more of a change. Just because he is more active from the med change and has managed to lose a little doesn't mean I have given up on that fight !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*



Taylorsmum said:


> So this has been a great week Taylors new meds are really helping him - much more alert, more energy - happy boy. He seems to be getting into a proper sleeping routine, not waking during the night from being uncomfortable, is actually getting up with me in a morning and not continuing to lay on the bed for a couple of hours before he deigns to wander downstairs. His 3rd birthday is around the corner and we are loving life and enjoying walks - seems so long since he actually wanted to do more than a quick poo walk.
> 
> Vets today for a quick check up and they are happy with him, he has even managed to shift a little weight in the short time he has been off the tramadol - only 300g but its a start. Vets are still holding off on looking further into thyroid but did take more bloods today to run another test. We are back again in a month unless the bloods show more of a change. Just because he is more active from the med change and has managed to lose a little doesn't mean I have given up on that fight !


I am so happy that Taylor is doing better on the meds and is able to walk more. That is such good news!! Continuing the prayers!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so happy for Taylor and you. It's good to know he is feeling well enough to really enjoy life.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the messages - I am so pleased that he is as pain free as he is ever going to be, but happy and not doped up to the eyeballs. We are not resuming our swimming routine as the movement even in a spinal support was causing him pain and after having seen his xrays I can see why. We even managed an afternoon in the groomers - I stayed to help as David the groomer was concerned about how much Taylor could take. It took 2 of us 3 hours to get him bathed and groomed - we have to be very gentle lifting him in and out of the bathing area. But a beautiful young man is going to be laying on my bed tonight - and you don't want to know how many years it is since that happened.

For those of you interested in the fireworks saga, I was in London on Wednesday this week with 3 other members of the campaign meeting with the office of the Secretary of State for Business, Innovation and Skills to discuss the problems. (Taylor spent the night with his Nana and was thoroughly spoilt - he didn't miss me but I missed him) Still a long way to go but we are on the right track.

Jill and Taylor


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> So this has been a great week Taylors new meds are really helping him - much more alert, more energy - happy boy. He seems to be getting into a proper sleeping routine, not waking during the night from being uncomfortable, is actually getting up with me in a morning and not continuing to lay on the bed for a couple of hours before he deigns to wander downstairs. His 3rd birthday is around the corner and we are loving life and enjoying walks - seems so long since he actually wanted to do more than a quick poo walk.
> 
> Vets today for a quick check up and they are happy with him, he has even managed to shift a little weight in the short time he has been off the tramadol - only 300g but its a start. Vets are still holding off on looking further into thyroid but did take more bloods today to run another test. We are back again in a month unless the bloods show more of a change. Just because he is more active from the med change and has managed to lose a little doesn't mean I have given up on that fight !


So great to read this update on Taylor. You are a wonderful dog mum, and he is fortunate to have you as an advocate. Here's to an excellent celebration to look forward to on Taylor's 3rd birthday. Please give him some extra snuggles from me ... Hugs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great reading your wonderful update about Taylor, really happy to hear how well he's doing.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

KKaren said:


> So great to read this update on Taylor. You are a wonderful dog mum, and he is fortunate to have you as an advocate. Here's to an excellent celebration to look forward to on Taylor's 3rd birthday. Please give him some extra snuggles from me ... Hugs


I will certainly give him an extra cuddle from you and a special one from the gorgeous Glimmer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kisses and hugs to Taylor*

Kisses and hugs to Taylor and I concur that you are a VERY SPECIAL MOM!:wavey:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Kisses and hugs to Taylor and I concur that you are a VERY SPECIAL MOM!:wavey:


I don't think I am special - I think all of us on this forum do the best for our furbabies, along with many people the world over. The problem is that we never hit the headlines - its only the bad ones that do - so many people think that is the 'norm'


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just saw your recents posts as I have been away and not on line much. I am so glad his new meds seems to be working well and he is enjoying life more. You too I imagine. Good that your meeting went well and things might be moving in the right direction. I thought of you on Monday with Chinese New Year. Maybe you were not affected by this in your area - I hope not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taylor*



Taylorsmum said:


> I don't think I am special - I think all of us on this forum do the best for our furbabies, along with many people the world over. The problem is that we never hit the headlines - its only the bad ones that do - so many people think that is the 'norm'


I think we're all special!


----------



## MrsW (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello!
I've been reading your thread for the last few days and I have to say that I'm very sorry to hear that your lovely dog was diagnosed with it, too.
My dog is 7 years old now and has the same problem. Seeing our dog in pain is the worst thing that could happen to any dog owner, we would rather have all that pain on us.
Our doctors recommended to do an MRI scan for him to see a clearer picture of what's causing the problem, they say x rays are not sufficient in this case. 
Have u ever done that ? 
We're a bit anxious of the whole procedure for it takes more than 40 minutes. But they say it'd be very informative. 
Anyway, I'd very much like to hear back from you all , because I noticed that thread hasn't been updated for quite a while.
How are you and Taylor? 
I hope he's well and you two are still enjoying each other's company.
Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

My best friend Buddy has been diagnosed with spondlyosis at the age of 9. I wouldn't worry about MRI procedure itself and depending on the results, hopefully if no severe spinal cord compression, you will be presented with some options for treatment. I did an MRI of spine, and my Buddy had several fused disks. Unfortunately, he had some disks that were protruding through the nerves and the surgeon gave me an equal likelihood of improvement, deterioration (to the point of paralysis), or no improvement after surgery. I decided against a surgery as the odds of improvement were low, on top of this since he had a few fused disks, the surgery would need to be performed on all of the fused disks, and this would be a lengthy procedure and couldn't be accomplish with just 1 surgery. 
If your guy has only 1 disk to fix and the surgeon has still some room to work around the nerves, surgery sounds like a perfect option. For your information I copy Buddy MRI assessment. Hope things turn out well for you!

MRI of the spine: T2w, T1w sagittal and transverse, and dorsal T2w images of the cervical and

thoracolumbar spine are available. The C6-C7 intervertebral disc has decreased intensity on T2w

images indicating dehydration. There is mild dorsal bulging of the C6-C7 disc into the spinal canal,

attenuating the ventral subarachnoid space without associated cord compression. The spinal cord is

mildly flattened at this level. There is a microchip artifact at the level of C5. There are numerous discs

with decreased intensity on T2w images in the thororacolumbar spine. The T11-T12, L1-L2 and L3-L4

discs bulge dorsally into the spinal canal without attenuation of the subarachnoid space or compression

of the cord. The T12-T13 disc bulges dorsally into the spinal canal causing moderate compression and

dorsal deviation of the spinal cord. The spinal cord is also deviated towards the right. There is marked

ventral bridging spondylosis of the spine and T13 lacks a rib on the right.

Conclusion:

1. Degenerative disc disease.

2. Intervertebral disc protrusion C6-C7 without spinal cord compression.

3. Intervertebral disc protrusion T12-T13 with moderate spinal cord compression.

Skin mass histopathology: Pending.

Assessment:

Ataxia was noted on examination indicating involvement of the spinal cord. Buddy's gait is also

affected by chronic orthopedic disease (elbows, stifles). MRI of the cervical spine was recommended

and revealed a herniated disc at C6-C7 without spinal cord compression. The possibility of dynamic

compression must be considered as the spinal cord is flattened at this level. Due to the presence of back

pain, MRI of the thoracolumbar spine was also performed and revealed numerous bulging discs with

the most significant at T12-T13. Surgery to decompress the spinal cord can be performed with the goal

of removing the source of pain and preventing further deterioration. Due to the chronicity of the disc,

there is also risk of deterioration of Buddy's condition with surgery. As Buddy's deficits are mild,

medical treatment was started and his condition will be monitored. If no improvement in his condition

is noted or if he deteriorates, definitive treatment (surgery) must be considered. Two skin masses were

removed at the time of MRI and you will be contacted with the histopathology results as soon as they

are received.

Instructions:

* STOP the administration of Metacam.

* Dexamethasone 0.75 mg - Starting Thursday January 5th, give 1 tablet by mouth once


----------



## MrsW (Mar 26, 2017)

joro32000 said:


> My best friend Buddy has been diagnosed with spondlyosis at the age of 9. I wouldn't worry about MRI procedure itself and depending on the results, hopefully if no severe spinal cord compression, you will be presented with some options for treatment. I did an MRI of spine, and my Buddy had several fused disks. Unfortunately, he had some disks that were protruding through the nerves and the surgeon gave me an equal likelihood of improvement, deterioration (to the point of paralysis), or no improvement after surgery. I decided against a surgery as the odds of improvement were low, on top of this since he had a few fused disks, the surgery would need to be performed on all of the fused disks, and this would be a lengthy procedure and couldn't be accomplish with just 1 surgery.
> If your guy has only 1 disk to fix and the surgeon has still some room to work around the nerves, surgery sounds like a perfect option. For your information I copy Buddy MRI assessment. Hope things turn out well for you!
> 
> MRI of the spine: T2w, T1w sagittal and transverse, and dorsal T2w images of the cervical and
> ...





Hello !
Thank you for your reply! I really appreciate that!

I'd like to ask how is your dog reacting to the new treatment? How long has it been since you started it? Was there any improvement?
Why did your doctor tell you to stop taking Metacam? 
And how is Dexamethasone better? as far as i know it's a steroid medication and can be quite harmful. Was it the only therapy that was recommended or they included something else?
If you don't mind me asking how bad was Buddy's pain and how often it occured? Was there anything that triggered it maybe?

Thank you again!
Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Buddy passed away a while ago, in my arms. His death was related to a later developed kidney disease.
On top of Dexamethasone he was also prescribed Tramadol (sorry, I didn't copy the MRI assessment in its entirety). Metacam and Dexamethasone contradict each other, so Metacam was stopped, but honestly both of these medications have plenty of side effects. Yes, the medication helped him greatly, however I didn't want him on the meds for too long. 
It is really difficult to assess the pain level in a dog, they all have different pain thresholds, and my Buddy seemed to have very high pain threshold. I know it as when he had an ACL surgery for both of his knees the doctor said in his 30 years of practice, he has never seen a dog with such badly torn ACL and still walking, he was just limping, but still running, it must have hurt him badly (on the other side of my dogs, chocolate lab is so sensitive to any form of pain, even a small cut in her paw and she will refuse to walk for days....) But I truly believe that with medication Buddy's spine pain was not severe, but certainly he became much slower.

How is your dog now?. How did you figured he/she has spondlyosis? It is hard to treat it if this condition is advanced, but if moderate you stand a chance. 7 years, he is still young, there must be a way to improve his condition.


----------



## MrsW (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi!
Thanks for coming back to me ! And i'm really sorry to hear that your Buddy is no longer with you. I am sure you did whatever was possible to help him suffer less.
If you don't mind me asking, what kind of kindey disease he developed? Was it not related to all the medications he was put on for his spinal problem?
Did you perform a haemato-biochemical analysis to keep an eye oh his renal function?
Did i get you right that you stopped the administration of the meds at some point? How long had he been taking them in total? a couple of years or less? Was it consistent or just periodic whenever the pain occured? How did he react after you stopped giving him the medication ?

As for my dog, there is a little bit of an update.
We did an MRI of his lumbar spine. And we changed the vet and went to the one who is also a neurologist. He told us that even though our dog has spondylosys , it is not the actual cause of his pain. Whereas his lubmoscral area is more likely to be the problem, looking at our symptoms and examination. So an MRI scan was recommended again in order to confirm the diagnosis.
Now it's a new one : Degenerative lumbosacral stenosis. Possibly discospondylitis, but wasn't confirmed.
Degenerative lumbosacral stenosis in the dog | Vetpedia The Encyclopaedia of Veterinary Medicine 
( just to give you an idea what it is)

So the vet said that big copression is present in the L7-S1 disks which is responsible for his pain.
There are two options that can be considered :
1. Keep giving him a NSAIDs which won't remove the underlying cause but will only manage inflammation and pain. But in this scenario it will be like dealing with a toothache by taking a painkeller for it, without treating the actual tooth. Plus, i wouldn't want to keep him on drugs long-term. So far, he had 3 bad episodes over the period of 5 months. But i'm afraid it could get worse with time.

2. Surgical treatment. The vet reckons our dog is a good candidate for that kind of treatment, and the chances of it going well are quite big, but he can't guarantee 
the good result as every surgery is a risk that only owners decide whether it's worth taking or not. It is still possible that even the surgery will not help, the statistics show that too, but it's quite low , about 18%

We have some time to think this through. But i'm nore inclined to think that this could be the option.

Maybe anyone on this forum had a similar experience that could shed some light on this situation.

I was trying to find some information online where people would share their similar stories, but no success.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello again,

About 2 years after spinal disease diagnosis, he developed severe proteinuria, but his creatinine and BUN levels always remained normal even 4 days (the last time he had blood test done) before he died. To be exact, he had a glomerular disease of the kidneys. I did a biopsy to see what was the underlying cause of proteinuria, but nothing really came out of this. I guess all the medication during his life, specifically steroids, probably contributed to his kidney problem, but I don't think the medication was the main contributor. The vet put him on blood pressure lowering medication, as his blood pressure was really high at the beginning of the treatment (high blood pressure causes proteinuria). I stopped the spinal medication just after 1 month as soon as he was better. He didn't exhibit pain all of the time, it was kind of coming and going, sometimes we had a break for a few months and then suddenly he wakes up and can't get up, but then it got better. 

I am reading the description from your MRI, and it looks so similar to what we were going through. Especially the part about surgery that yes it might work, but the risk is high and the success rate is low. I wouldn't rush for the surgery, it is always an option in a future, with NSAID's his mobility will improve and he may be pain free for months. Very little information is available on internet as this is a rear condition and the neurosurgeon I spoke to said only a tiny proportion of people decide on surgery (combination of high risk and high cost).


----------

